# My blog



## knewcomer36 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been attending all types of car shows all over the northeast now for about 2 years. 
Last year i decided to purchase a decent camera to shot cars with at shows. I really enjoy photography and am still learning. I just started a photography blog so please check it out and leave your comments. thanks!

My Blog
http://kevinnewcomer.blogspot.com/

My Razzi 
http://razzi.me/knewcomer36

If you would like to submit any photos that you would like to have "featured" on my blog please contact me via email
[email protected]


----------

